# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Empresarios de capsicum retomarán planes de inversión a mediados del 2010 debido a crisis mundial

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Para este año se prevé que ventas crezcan 10% impulsadas por demanda de mercados latinoamericanos.*    *Lima, mar. 30 (ANDINA).-* Los empresarios de capsicum (páprika, pimiento piquillo, jalapeño y ajíes) retomarán sus planes de inversión desde mediados del 2010, cuando el impacto de la crisis mundial haya pasado, informó hoy la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex).  
El presidente del Comité de Capsicum de Adex, Jorge Chepote, indicó que estas inversiones estarían destinadas a la construcción de nuevas plantas de envasados en latas y/o frascos para aumentar la producción en cada línea. 
Recordó que el año pasado se invirtieron en este rubro al menos cinco millones de dólares, principalmente en provincias. 
El 2009 es un año de crisis donde algunos países van a reaccionar mucho mas rápido que otros y Perú tendrá una menor incidencia negativa porque afortunadamente posee mercados diversificados, comentó.  
Estimó que las ventas totales de capsicum podrían crecer hasta en diez por ciento, impulsadas principalmente por la demanda del mercado latinoamericano, en reemplazo del estadounidense y europeo. 
En el caso de la páprika no se debería crecer más porque ya se está saturando el mercado y el crecimiento debe estar en función del aumento de la población mundial, refirió. 
En este producto ya llegamos al tamaño de mercado que teníamos como meta. Ahora, si aumentamos las áreas sembradas, repercutirá en el precio el cual caerá, anotó. 
Chepote mencionó que lo contrario sucede en pimiento piquillo, ajíes y jalapeños pues todavía existe un mercado potencial que sí debe seguir creciendo.  
En el caso del pimiento el principal mercado por el cual apostar ahora es Argentina, mientras que en ajíes es México, puntualizó.Temas similares: Artículo: Perú es ahora refugio de inversiones globales ante crisis mundial, afirman Artículo: JP Morgan: Perú tendrá el mayor crecimiento en América Latina en 2012 pese a crisis mundial Artículo: Empresarios incorporarían 1,000 nuevas hectáreas de capsicum entre agosto del 2011 y junio del 2012 Exportaciones peruanas de espárragos retomarán crecimiento a partir de junio, estima Minag Minag prevé que a mediados de año se tendrán planes de competitividad para sector agrícola y pecuario

----------


## LMTC

Saludos, 
Me interesaría saber si me pueden brindar información respecto del precio actual de paprika por Kg., en chacra (Ica y Lambayeque) y en planta de procesamiento. 
Gracias, 
LMTC

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola LMTC:  Me dicen que en Lambayeque estuvieron pagando cerca de US$ 1.70 el kilo de páprika seca, en chacra.  Déjame confirmarte ese dato y déjame ver si consigo el precio del kilo en planta de procesamiento, tanto en Ica como en Lambayeque. 
Saludos

----------


## LMTC

Muchas gracias, espero la información complementaria. 
Saludos cordiales

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Encontré algo más de Páprika que te puede servir, aunque todavía no consigo la info que me pides. 
Te dejo un cuadro Excel como adjunto y seguiré buscando los precios que me pides. 
Saludos

----------


## gpacheco

*Hemos conseguido esta información:* 
LA PAPRIKA NORMALMENTE SE PAGA EN CHACRA; LAS EXPORTADORAS, ACOPIAN EN LA CHACRA Y LUEGO LA PROCESAN EN SUS PLANTAS.   SE PAGA POR DOS CLASES DE PAPRIKA:  - PRIMERA US$ 1.70 EL KILO, QUE LA LLAMAN TAMBIEN DE "MESA", LA CUAL GENERALMENTE LA EXPORTAN ENTERA PARA QUE SEA M0LIDA EN EL PAIS DE DESTINO.  - SEGUNDA US$ 1.40, QUE GENERALMENTE ES MOLIDA EN LAS PLANTAS DE ACA.  ESTE PRECIO ES ESTANDAR, SE PAGA EN CUALQUIER ZONA, SEA AREQUIPA, ICA O LAMBAYEQUE (EN LAMBAYEQUE NO SE PRODUCE MUCHA PAPRIKA, MAS SE PRODUCE PIQUILLO, MORRON Y JALAPEÑO).

----------


## edinson

Buenas Tardes : 
Por favor me podrian informar sobre el requerimiento de exportacion del pimiento piquillo y habanero para esta campaña. 
saludos. 
E:R:R

----------


## LMTC

Le agradezco la data.
Atentamente, 
LMTC

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Espero te sea útil la información MLTC y esperemos que en un futuro podamos intercambiar información entre muchos usuarios. 
Edinson, por lo que tengo entendido, lo que necesitas son los requerimientos del país importador.  Te copio un texto que extraí de la página web del SENASA:  *¿Qué necesito para exportar mi producto vegetal a un determinado país?*  
 Cumplir los requisitos y especificaciones fitosanitarios establecidos por la Organización Nacional de Protección Fitosanitaria (ONPF) del país importador; el cual puede estar vinculado a la necesidad de contar con un Certificado Fitosanitario, tratamiento cuarentenario, post cosecha o condiciones de ingreso o simplemente no estar permitido. 
Para ello, es importante que siguiendo una de la vía que puede ser el contacto comercial en destino, pueda obtener los requisitos fitosanitarios para el producto objetivo de exportación, cuando el SENASA no cuente con ello. 
Saludos

----------


## Ruddy Maldonado

Hola Como se avisora el mercado del Aji Guajillo  y el aji ancho oChili Ancho,,puesto que existe una caida muy fuere del mercado del paprika, y como estan los precios promedios actualmente. 
atte 
Ing. Ruddy Maldonado

----------


## Ruddy Maldonado

¿Como sera para el 2010..cambiara el panorama o se mantendra igual a 2009?

----------


## Sully Lozada Moreno

Hola a todos,  
Estoy buscando información sobre el método de cultivo del Capsicum Baccatum o tambien conocido como el Ají amarillo, por otro lado me dicen que el mejor tipo es el Ají casmeño (se le dice asi porque es sembrado en Casma- Chibote) ya que posee mejores condiciones para el proceso de deshidratado y molienda.  Espero me puedan ayudar, ya que estoy empezando con un proyecto de exportación, pero no conozco mucho de agricultura.  Gracias.  Sully Lozada.

----------


## cgkoenig

Alguien podria enviarme o compartir su cuadro de costos de produccion de aji paprika y aji ancho??? 
Slds 
Danilo Koenig

----------

